# Is there a faster bling machine for under $12000.00



## ezarios (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a Crystal Press II by Ioline, any advice on what machine would be faster for under $12000?
Ive had the machine since 2010 but now i just need something faster. Great machine for small orders. Im doing designs that have over 2000 stones and it takes about an hour & half. Not to mention flip time.


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day,
I have the 2 color Rhinestone setting machine from All American Supply, It will set up to a 130 stones a minute, The cost was $14,000.00 plus freight, WOW it works Great!!

Best of Luck with your project.

Ace


----------



## ezarios (Apr 5, 2012)

Does the machine do a pretty good job placing the stones without having to flip to many?


----------



## rangersgirl36 (Apr 7, 2012)

If you find anything else and decide to sell your ioline, I want it! Please contact me first! I am looking for a used one, I cant afford to purchase one new and I would be very interested. Good luck at finding what you need as well.


----------



## ezarios (Apr 5, 2012)

I am interested in selling my crystal press II machine i also have two embroidery machines im iterested in selling. The crystal press II that i have comes with 1 6ss sorter wheel (it does both stone & stud), 2 10ss for stone & stud & 2 16ss for stone & stud. Bought it 2010 with everything for about $7000.00. Ill consider any reasonable offer. You can see some of the designs i've done on my website. Let me know.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Ezarios,

The price you are looking at is about right for a CAMS 2 color machine assuming you have a ciller & compressor. You can PM me for more specific pricing information.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Hi Ezarios,
> 
> The price you are looking at is about right for a CAMS 2 color machine assuming you have a ciller & compressor. You can PM me for more specific pricing information.


After two weeks I'm waiting for my area sales rep to contact me... Not exactly the kind of service I would expect when spending that kind of money... 

Kevin from Iowa - That should help you narrow down who was supposed to contact me and hasn't.


----------

